
Hydrogen didn't work for the Hindenburg, but can it be safely supplied to homes? - clouddrover
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-07-10/hydrogen-energy-project-to-pump-gas-into-adelaide-homes/12439426
======
basicplus2
It will certainly show up all the leaks in the gas network!

